# You still got your consoles?



## R2DJ (Dec 28, 2009)

I made a similar topic last year so I figured I'd do it annually. As you all know, it's less than a week until we are 2 years away from the end of the world 2010. I would like to know the state of y'all tempers' gaming devices? Please answer the poll and please state exactly which console you own.

Also, if you chose 2 or 3, what was the reason it broke?

Have a prosperous New Year guys!


----------



## Elritha (Dec 28, 2009)

Had to get my DS Lite repaired near the start of the year. It used to turn on and off by itself. It didn't happen often at first, then started to happen more and more. Was out of warranty, though Nintendo fixed it for free anyway.


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

Because I only just got my xbox 360 two days ago, i answered don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All my other console's work fine


----------



## Raika (Dec 28, 2009)

1. Don't have one
2. DS right hinge is broken
3. PSP still working fine


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 28, 2009)

Right side hinge on my DS has been broken for a year, and has to be held in a specific position to keep the top screen's image viewable, but it's not so bad if you stick the child-resisting strip of of a regular size Bic lighter into the gap between top and bottom screens. (Holds it in position just right.)
Not the prettiest fix, but it beats holding the top screen in place manually.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 28, 2009)

My right hinge on my DS has been broken since last Christmas, too lazy to get a replacement shell just yet. No problems really since my snap on hardcase acts as a nice makeshift hinge, although it's hard to play an fps or something that really requires the l and r shoulder buttons to be pressed when I'm holding my DS on an angle (Not the DS horizontal) as I usually do because then it will just flop around (The hinge is loose so no fixations as the normal hinge).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

DS Phat - Still working, screens looking a bit fuzzy these days.  Thought that could just be my old man eyes!
GameGear - Still working, sound and everything.
Dreamcast - Tip-top condition.
Sega Saturn - Perfect.
NES - Finally bit the bullet a month or so ago.  It's a front loader and suffers the flashy black screen of death.
Super Famicom - Perfect condition.
Xbox360 - Still working, can one ever be in perfect condition though?
N64 - Still in perfect condition, although I can't find my SM64 cart anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MegaDrive - Perfect condition.

Had to sell a couple of consoles this year though, including my GameCube.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 28, 2009)

I smash 1 gamecube per hour


----------



## VmprHntrD (Dec 28, 2009)

PS3 - Perfect
PSP - Perfect
Wii - Perfect
DSi - Perfect

Older stuff, NES->GC, Coleco Tabletop arcade games, PC, etc all working just right.  I'm sure had I been a 360 owner, the list wouldn't be as rosy.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Ds's right hinge is broken/cracked (is going to brake)
Wii is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gameboy Black and White working fine XD
Laptop.... Breaking >_> Needs to get sent to the shop, hardware problems >_>



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS3 - Perfect


Ps3's come broken, Stupid console


----------



## asdf (Dec 28, 2009)

DS Lite(s): perfect
DSi(s): perfect
PS3: perfect
Xbox 360: I have had 3 RRODs
Wii: perfect
NES: perfect
N64: perfect
PS2: perfect
GCN: perfect
GBC: perfect
GBA: perfect
GBM: perfect

It's amazing how a 25 year old system can work perfectly while a 3 year old next gen system has broken down 3 times.




			
				outgum said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to start a flame war?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 28, 2009)

DS Lite : Perfect
PSP 1000 : Perfect
PS3 : Perfect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



360 : Perfect
Wii : Perfect ( with some extra features of course)
GBA : dont have batterys for it
PS2 : Perfect
Ps1 : Dont have it anymore
N64 : don't have it anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thats about it


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2009)

GBC -- Works (if I find batteries for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
DS Lite -- Working
DSi -- Working
Gamecube -- Working
Wii -- Working


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Xbox360's come broken, Stupid console



Fix'd that for you!


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not turn this into a console war thread... I don't care about the "best console" out there, just want to know if you're consoles are still working


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 28, 2009)

GBA - Still working but not using it
NDS - Still working
Gamecube - Still working but not in use (Wii)
Wii - Still working
PSP - Still working
PS2 - Still working
PS3 - Just got one, so yeah it's working


----------



## popoffka (Dec 28, 2009)

NDS - Still working
Wii - Still working
PSone - Still working, but not using it


----------



## Magoo222 (Dec 28, 2009)

Xbox 360 - 2 Years old, one RROD about 6 months ago, no problems since
Wii - No problems that haven't been caused by me to start with
NDS Lite - Great
PSP-1000 - Great
PS1, PS2 & Xbox - All work like a charm once the dust is cleaned off, but the controller wires keep confusing me!
Gameboy Pocket - Seems to work, munches batteries for fun, but other than that it's good.


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 28, 2009)

NDS Phat - in pieces, will replace it's fuse at some point and mod it.
NDS Lite - Top screen's got lines all through it, another fix-it job.
NDSi - In the same condition i bought it a few weeks ago.
PSP 2002 - It was second hand from EB and still works fine, needs new face plate though.
PS3 Slim - Only got it a week ago so fine!

Wow i never realized how much i had! I may get a wii later on though.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Dec 28, 2009)

Gameboy (PHAT) - Working
Gameboy lite - Working
GBA - Working
NDS - Using
PSOne - Using
PS2 - Burned in fire
PS3 - Working
Xbox360 - Using
Dreamcast - Using
Gamecube - Using
Wii - Using
Atari - Using

Wynd


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 28, 2009)

N64 - Still working don't use it
GBC - Needs batteries but still working and I don't use it
GBA - See GBC
GBA SP - Still working with a dead speaker
NDS Phat - Still working from 4 years ago
PSP 1000 - Still working from .... whenever I got it
PS2 - Still working from the US launch minus the fact I broke off the faceplate thing on the disc tray


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

GBC - working, but I don't use it
GBA - same as GBC
NDS Phat - borrowed a old classmate, don't know what happened to it
NDS Lite - Still working from 2 years ago, just a little damaged
Wii - working great, no problems


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 29, 2009)

SNES- still great, although had to get a replacement controller after the D-pad went on one, and the Start button on the other.
N64- Still awesome.
GB/GBA-perfect
DS Lite- Still pretty good condition, although my brothers have destroyed theirs twice each (hinge+top screen)
Gamecube-Perfect, although all my controllers have died bar one.
Xbox 360-on my second one, first red-ringed
Wii-Fine, although I only really play smash bros. (and as mentioned am running out of controllers).
PS2-Perfect
PS3- no problems, although have only had it three weeks
PSP- no problems.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 29, 2009)

nes - broke :-(
snes - work
game boy - work
game boy advance - work
nintendo dsl - work
n64 - work
gamecube - work
wii - work


----------



## anaxs (Dec 29, 2009)

all my consoles are fine


----------



## BiPoLaR (Dec 29, 2009)

nes - works like new (new 72pin connector)
genesis - works, picture a bit fuzzy
n64 - works
xbox - works
ps3 - works
wii - works perfectly!


----------



## WoobiE (Dec 29, 2009)

PS3 (Phat) - Fine
DSLite - Fine
Wii - Fine
PSP 2000 - Fine
Xbox - DIY, replaced the burnt out power supply but now works fine
PS2 - DIY, replaced the dead laser and now works fine
Xbox 360 - DIY, fixed RRoD permanently and now works fine


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

DS phat - So broken, it's not funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DS Lite - in the deep depths of my room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DSi - in my hand right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wii - working (to my surprise, after the little tyke poured orange juice on it.)
PS3 Slim - Lol, working


----------



## hughjass (Dec 29, 2009)

Well my 360 has started freaking out recently (turn it on and E74 ERRORZ, getting more frequent) and also after a couple of months of owning it, whilst playing games random little white pixels will appear on screen. Bear in mind I have had the console about 5 months, and the GPU is obviously already dying, it's so bad it's not even funny.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my DS lite, after getting a nice shiny new R4 card for christmas, decided it didn't want to charge up anymore (although I reckon that's the charger, I will see when I buy a new one soon)

My PS1, PS2, DC, Saturn, Wii & Master System II are all working great though!


----------



## Rayder (Dec 29, 2009)

All the consoles I used to own are now just emulators on my computer.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 29, 2009)

PS3/360 neither ever broke on me.
My DS Lite once broke (had the yellow discoloration I think.. don't remember, but Nintendo gave me a free replacement which later got stolen -.-
And my PSP has been fine since I got it (well technically, my second, my old 1000 Phat was pretty messed up)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have many "older" consoles, really.

Odds are my Gamecube is still fine. I haven't used it in years though because I have the Wii.

My Xbox still works fine. Just played Battlefront II on it not too long ago.

My PS2 still works fine. Played DMC 3 on it a few days ago and learned that I still suck at it.

I'm rather confident my PSX works fine as well. I haven't tested it but we got it in good condition and there's been no problems with it.

EDIT: Oh yeah, others.

Gameboy Color still works fine. No batteries in it, though.

GBA SP works fine. Lent it to a friend so he could play Pokemon Crystal on his vacation to Mexico.

DS Phat still works just as good as when it rolled off the assembly line.

Wii is fine. It's nicely softmodded as well.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 30, 2009)

Well dropping my first DS in a cooler of ice water kinda killed it, ok it worked enough to sell it off to get the second one which I have been a lot more careful with.

Only got the PS3 for this Christmas.

My son has managed to keep his PS2 intact now for like at least 4 years.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

all of my consoles are still working in top shape. though i broke 2 GC controllers this year.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 30, 2009)

All ticking along just fine. I'm impressed with the PS2; it was a dead unit when I got it in 2007 until my Dad took it to pieces to clean the laser. I've used it a lot this year and it's still running fine.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Ds's right hinge is broken/cracked (is going to brake)
> Wii is fine
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm think I annoyed a 360 owner if the PS3's supposely are stupid and come broken, yet every 360 listed so far 3 pages deep in this thread have broken down at least once.  Something to think about for stupid and coming broken eh?


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

I never had a PS3 or an Xbox(both)

Still have my DS.  Kinda broken..Touch screen don't work but everything else works fine.

Still Have my good ol' Ps2 too.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got an xBox 360 from one of my son's friends. He claims it is broken. Fixed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 999th post! 1 more to go!


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 2, 2010)

reading this thread made me try to check on my gameboy. wow it is still working and good as new.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 2, 2010)

ok, looks like i have to correct my post, 
have to send my ds to ninty repairing service, because the l-trigger don't function anymore


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2010)

PSP model 2000 - Working, but just a few scratches.
PS3 Slim - Working fine.
Gameboy Advance - Working fine and sometime I even use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NDS Lite: Cobalt w/ Black - Had to get it fixed because I smashed the screen.
NDS Lite: Red w/ Black - It's was my brother's, it's completely broken. He dropped it in our tile house floor.
DSi - It's my brother's and it's working fine.
Nintendo Wii - Had issues with reading disks, but it was just some dust. It still works fine.
Ninteno GameCube - It cannot even read any disks. I it "partly" broken.

Yeah, I think that's I the consoles I owned!


----------



## phanboi (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont have and 360 or a ps3
But i still have my gameboy colour, ds, and my 2 nes's 
Also still have a psone and ps2, a phat and brite psp

all working fine =]


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have working:

NES
SNES
N64
GCN
Wii

GBA
DS Phat
DS Lite
DSi

PS2

Oddessy2 (Ancient)


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You still got your consoles?, 2009 Edition



*2004-2010*

- 3rd X360, working fine (till now) (2 other had RROD)

- 1st PS3 (80Gig model)
- 2nd PSP (i fried the 1st while putting a modchip in it ages ago)

- 1st Wii
- 1st DS
- 1st DS Lite
- 1st DSi
- 1st GB Micro

- 1st Dingoo
- 2nd Wiz (1st one was stolen)

*Pre-2004:*
And the rest (to huge to list, like PS2/Xbox/GameCube/GB Micro/GBA/Etc...) is just to old skool to list, but all of them are 1st buys, never broke down on me.

*Retro:*
Some are 1st buys some or second hand few years later, all still work fine, never had problems (Except the well known sound problem on GameGear, but fixed it myself)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 3, 2010)

360: It fell down some stairs in my backpack....yeeeeeeah, RROD'd. Otherwise it has -never- forsaken me on its own accord.

WII: I got my WII on launch day, so the laser was craptastic when I got Brawl...Sent 'er in about 3 months ago. Works good now.

PS2: Bought it used for 40$ on boxing day. Had to take it back....3 times. Finally got one that worked like a charm. (also came with a sweet controller). Dunno if that counts as an actual 'issue'.

DS: Left trigger crapped out on my DS, traded with my moms DS, left trigger crapped out again, bought a damn DSi.
If the left trigger breaks on that one, i'm breaking nintendo's legs.

PSP: Piece of craps laser doesn't work very well. It's only a year old too.

EDIT: I guess I should also mention

I have a working NES, SNES, N64, GC, GBC, GBA, and a modded PS1.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 4, 2010)

PS3 - perfect

360 - perfect

Wii - perfect

DSlite - perfect


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 5, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> I have working:
> 
> NES
> SNES
> ...


wow you have an oddessy2. i have an atari2600...but its all junk now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i should have taken care of it and made it as a collectors item working unit.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I'll give this a shot.

*Portables*

Gameboy
Gameboy (red)
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
DS Phat
DS Lite
DSi
PSP 1000
Neo Geo Pocket Color
Game.com
Turbo Express
Game Gear
Pokemon Mini

(all above are in perfect working order)

*Consoles*

Intellivision
Atari 2600 (six switch)
Atari 7800
NES
NES (new design)
SNES
SNES (new design)
Nintendo 64
Gamecube
Wii
Genesis (Genesis 3)
Saturn
Dreamcast
Xbox
Xbox 360
Playstation
PSOne
Playstation 2

(all above are in perfect working order)

Why yes, yes I am a collector. There's just a few things I'm still desperately trying to get my hands on (such as a Nomad, Lynx, Master System, Virtual Boy, etc.). A lot of my consoles are hooked up to my TV, too. Even though most can just be emulated, the nostalgia factor (and the game saves on the old carts) keep 'em hooked up.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2010)

Wowsers - so many... Well I've still got :-

Gamegear (& TV adapter)
Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
DSLite (Actually I've had 2 - but one went wrong so chucked it, but then found out afterward it was the 'blown fuse' problem so I could've fixed it if I kept it)
DSi

All still working fine. 

Also had a Gamecube & Sega MegaDrive System as well (the old one) - but passed those onto my Niece recently, & within a few weeks the Gamecube apparently 'went wrong' (Don't know what for), but she still plays on the MegaDrive

(Oh & while they're not games consoles - I've also got 2 Sinclair Spectrums that also work)

By the way - I'm NOT a collector, I just don't like chucking anything that still works out .....


----------



## lukands (Jan 5, 2010)

Lets not forget Vectrex.
Works perfect!


----------



## casidepro (Jan 6, 2010)

i have
gba advance,
ps2,
psp,
Dsi, and my brand new xbox360


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 6, 2010)

I have...

Xbox 360 Elite - Bought this year and working fine

Hacked Nintendo Wii - Loud Disc Drive that almost failed once (didn't spin up) but is working

Nintendo DS (original) - From UK launch working fine apart from scratches and a broken hinge that was   my fault, case replaced easy

Hacked PSP 1003 - Not sure on the exact age as was bought from a friend. Needs a new faceplate but otherwise perfect

PS3 - 80gb fat version from last year/ Working fine

GBA - Original, working fine other than broken battery cover

GBC - Working fine, more than 10 years old now I think

SNES - Working fine if a little yellowed

PS2 Fat - Working perfectly well

PS1 - Original and dead. The drive doesn't read the disks half the time.

I think that's all... I am not a collector we just have these things lying around my house and I didn't buy them all, most are my brother's


----------



## Empoleom (Jan 6, 2010)

normal ds: lost stylus
ds lite: bug sometimes
dsi: perfect nearly, untouched
wii: fine 
gba: err dpad broken unable to go right
pc: asus-lamborghini vxi: fine but my only pc game(sonicCD) doesnt work
ps2: fine


----------



## Loop (Jan 6, 2010)

Wii - works fine
GBA - works fine
GBA SP - works fine apart from moody L button
NDS lite x2 - screen was going on 1 (following case replacement) so I bought another 2nd hand
N64 x2 - both still working - best controllers EVER!
PS1 - broken I think
SNES - still works I think?!
XBOX (orig) - modded, works fine - use it daily for XBMC and the occasional game
Sega Dreamcast - works perfect

Bloody hell - time for a yard sale!!


----------



## hdofu (Jan 6, 2010)

I still have most of them
NES Not sure if it will work
SNES, works
N64 works
Virtual boy should work
GBC works
GBA works
SP one of them has a bad shoulder button
NDS has a sometimes troublesome shoulder button
GCube works fine
Wii works fine
DS lite had the mic replaced, had the shoulder get stuck once


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 6, 2010)

Xbox 1 still working fine.
Wii working fine brought at launch
nes, working fine, snes, working fine megadrive (had a megadrive long ago before i re brought current one that had a messed up controller port i had to stick duck tape to controllers for them to be recognised lol), master system working fine.
Nintendo DS lite working fine, had dropped a ds lite on a hard floor once and nothing was wrong with it, i wouldn't do the same thing to a psp though.
gamecube, working fine, hardly used as i play gamecube games on wii.
psp 2000 working fine.
Saturn, working fine.
Dreamcast, 1st dreamcast game drive is gone, it dosn't read discs and the 2nd control port is gone. brought 2nd dreamcast working fine so far.
PS3 60gb got ylod lost £400 had to buy a new one and now have a 80gb, working fine so far.
n64 working fine.
ps2, 1st launch ps2 stolen, 2 of my ps2s had disc read errors, another had controller port problems (slim) and traded it in, another ps2 slim had a green screen when i turned it on, got it replaced, brought another slim in 2004 that is modded still works, and another slim august 2009 both work fine.
GBA sp, works fine.
GBC works fine

game boy original, works fine had it for many years.

PSone, working fine, brought about a year ago.

this topic says so much about build quality of current gen consoles, 20 years from now i bet you won't find a working xbox 360 or ps3.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 6, 2010)

GBA SP - Working
NDSL - Working
DC - Working
SNES - Working
N64 - Working with Expansion Pak (needs new controller and memory pak)
GCN - Both Working
PS1 - Modded and Working
PS2 - Both Working
PS3 - Working
PSP - Working
Wii - Brand New - Working

NES - Needs Power Lead (think it works though)


----------



## r1fl3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Although i dont use them much i still have a few left havent sold all of them yet.

PSone (modded)
Xbox (X3 Chip)
Xbox 360
Wii (Softed)
GameCube (Broadband Mod)
Sega CD/Genesis
Saturn (W/ Internal Mod Chip)
Dreamcast

All mint condition ! Cept for my old xbox it the crystal model. its quite yellow from the smoking now hehehe.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2010)

PS1
SNES
Sega Genesis
PS2 (dead now though, DVD drive finally quit after 8 years)
xbox (not mine, it's my sister's though)
GC
N64
Wii
PS3
GBA
GBC
GB
DS


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 6, 2010)

Empoleom said:
			
		

> normal ds: lost stylus
> ds lite: bug sometimes
> dsi: perfect nearly, untouched
> wii: fine
> ...



Just wondering, but where did you buy your DS'? A DSi here is ridiculously expensive


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 16, 2010)

I try to take care of my consoles. I have not had any trouble with them, not even my oldest one the NES.


----------



## hybridtheory308 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Working:*
GBA SP
PS2 (Slim)
DS Lite (2x)

*Dead:*
Genesis
PS1 (Fat)
GBA


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 18, 2010)

My Mega Drive, Gameboy Color, Nintendo 64, Gameboy Advance, Xbox, DS Lite, Wii and PlayStation 3 have always worked fine. I did have a dead pixel in my DS Phat, but that got replaced and I never had any troubles with the new one.


----------



## evolance7 (Jan 18, 2010)

i still have my Nintendo GB Pocket. 
work really hard to get that one.
it can still play game, but the screen kept getting darker every passing year.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 18, 2010)

Nintendo DS:
1. Original from launch. I think it had a dead pixel and replaced it for free.
2. DS Lite (White) Traded in my Original for it. - Still works.
3. DS Lite (Black) Found it on a cruise. - Still works to this day.
4. DSi (Black) Got it at midnight of launch. - No problems at all.

Xbox 360: My brother got it at launch because he wanted a PS3, but didn't want to wait a year. Came with the red ring in the box. Had it replaced. When he got his PS3, he never touched it again, so I think it works.

PS3: Both me and my brother both have one. My brother's from launch, mine from when the Slim came out. No problems.

Wii: Disc read error after around 2 months with it (From launch). Nintendo fixed it fast as hell, and for free. Amazing service.

PSP: Both my brother and me never had problems with ours from launch. I sold mine for my DSi. His is on my desk right now, because he pretty much gave it to me.

That's everything this generation. I can't think of anything before this generation that has broken.

Edit:

Gameboy Color: Two of them. Work perfectly.
Gameboy Pocket: Works, but takes a while of blowing.
NES: I don't know what happened to it... I know it didn't work though around 10 years ago. I still have the games though.
Atari: Two of them. Different models. Do not work now.
N64: Sold it a while ago.
Gameboy Advance: Sold it for my SP I think.
Gameboy Advance SP: Works fine. Was an import from Japan.
iPod Touch: I don't consider it a console, but I play Gameboy Color games on it. Works perfectly from launch. My brother got his around a year ago because it came with something he bought.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 19, 2010)

Day 1 DS Phat: Still working beautifully.
Day 1 Wii: Yup, still gorgeous.
Black DSL (Wife®'s): Still going strong.
PSP (phat, bought used): Been through hell (fell in the couch, almost crushed in recliner chair), still in great condition (a few scratches) works great!
360: RRoD'd a year ago November. Got it repaired, and it's been working like a charm.

Oldies but goodies:
Genesis w/ 32x: still going.
Snes, 1 month after release: Amazingly, still going strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dreamcast: Love that thing, still works wonderfully.
GBA: Yup, again, still working.
Xbox: Good.
PS2: Games work fine, movies don't, PS1 games don't.
PS1: still good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erm. I think that's all of em.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 21, 2010)

Launch Wii = Working
DS Lite = Hinge broken, but no other complaints.
Phat PS2 = Fliptop. Still in perfect condition.
N64 = Working like a charm.
SNES = Working
GBA (x2) = Working
GBC = Working


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 24, 2010)

Atari 5200 - console works, but controllers are broken (stick wise)

NES - original one failed, clone off ebay working

Atari 2600, SNES, Virtual Boy, N64 , GCN, Wii, DS Lite -  work perfectly. SNES had a bunch of crap fall on it, so it's really dirty. Everything else is in great shape.

Have the N64 hooked up right now in fact, alongside the Wii. Emulate everything else on Wii and/or DS. (Except VB, obviously... but that's still cool to pull out every so often)


----------



## Finishoff (Feb 2, 2010)

Xbox 360 RROD

Everything else works fine.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 5, 2010)

Still got my N64, but rarely play it.  
Gave my Gamecube to my little cousins because I have a Wii. : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's hear it for backwards compatibility!


----------

